# I've never been so happy.....



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

To have a project done!
Everytime I turned around Scotch had claimed it, so it's cat approved









Front









Detail









No one look to close, it has lots of mistakes:smack I'm hpoing it survives the washer and dryer. I have to deliver it in a few hours. I'm going to bed :zzzz:
Heidi


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

It's very pretty. Good job!


----------



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice - and Scotch is beautiful! Looks like he's saying - "I thought you were done with this for today!"


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job Heidi--it is nice & bright!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice. I am sure it will be loved when it goes to its new home.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Oooooo! I love it! 
I've been trying to come up with ideas for family quilts that use 2 1/2 inch strips, I'm using our Mom's clothing for sibling quilts. This one would be a great one! I hope it's OK with you for me to pin this, thanks for posting a pic.
I'm not stealing your idea, I'm just helping to spread the joy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice Heidi - hope you got your sleep in.

I'm glad that Scotch approved.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

So much for being done :bawling: When I pulled it from the dryer the first thing I noticed was a 3" or 4" section the binding didn't even catch!!!!! :smack: Rip, rip, rip the quilt, as quickly as you can! Merrily, merrily, merrily, I just want to scream!
Heidi


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The colors came together beautifully.

Scotch seems to be thinking: Give it away? It's mine!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

WJMartin said:


> Oooooo! I love it!
> I've been trying to come up with ideas for family quilts that use 2 1/2 inch strips, I'm using our Mom's clothing for sibling quilts. This one would be a great one! I hope it's OK with you for me to pin this, thanks for posting a pic.
> I'm not stealing your idea, I'm just helping to spread the joy.


Borrow away, as I borrowed from counrtysunshine, and I believe she borrowed it from a blog she found  I'll see if I can find the link to the blog for you so you can get the instructions. It's so easy it's not even funy lol
Heidi


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you HorseMom. 

Sorry about the binding, hate it when that happens.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I think Scotch would like to just keep it for himself.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

The Jelly Roll 1600 Quilt! &#8211; And Video - Heirloom Creations


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah yes the kitty approval. LOL That is when we know our job is well done.
Scotch is a very pretty cat and so is the quilt, pretty that is...
Elaine


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The cat is so beautiful! And so is the quilt! LOL!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I love the colors and it is always helpful to have your cat 'help' with quilting projects.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link.
Wish I was using jelly rolls, can't believe how fast this goes together, however, I am enjoying using Mom's clothes, makes me feel close to her and remember her teaching me to sew and since none of my sibs sew they have really appreciated the quilts.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty! Sorry about the binding... I always hate doing binding.


----------

